# Le/Lo llamó



## Nix Azrael

Escribí un ensayo con ese oración:  
Sé que nadie demandaría a alguien que le insultó o le llamó gordo, pero esa mentalidad . . .
Mi profesora dijo que debe ser "lo llamó" y no entiendo el porqué.  Alguien puede explicar eso?  
Gracias por antemano.


----------



## Jerzon

Dale un vistazo a este hilo:

Leísmo

En mi opinión, creo que sí podrías usar "le", pero no estoy del todo seguro. Esperemos la opinión de alguien más.


----------



## Nix Azrael

Eh, estoy confundido porque no entiendo la diferencia entre insultar y llamar . . . me parecen muy similares.


----------



## Jerzon

Nix Azrael said:


> Eh, estoy confundido porque no entiendo la diferencia entre insultar y llamar . . . me parecen muy similares.



Llamar a alguien algo, puede ser tomado como un insulto, pero no siempre.

"Yo lo llamé gordo, pero no era mi intención insultarlo"

A diferencia de:

"Yo lo insulté diciéndole gordo"


----------



## Nix Azrael

Pero no entiendo porque se use lo con uno y le con el otro.


----------



## Jerzon

Nix Azrael said:


> Pero no entiendo porque se use lo con uno y le con el otro.



¿A qué te refieres exactamente?


----------



## Nix Azrael

Mi profesora no dijo nada sobre el "le" con insultar, pero ella dijo que debe ser "lo" con llamar.  No estoy seguro que los dos tienen el mismo reglo y mi profesora sólo olvidó de corregir el objeto con insultar . . .


----------



## juan082937

Nix Azrael said:


> Escribí un ensayo con ese oración:
> Sé que nadie demandaría a alguien que le insultó o le llamó gordo, pero esa mentalidad . . .
> Mi profesora dijo que debe ser "lo llamó" y no entiendo el porqué.  Alguien puede explicar eso?
> Gracias por antemano.


La profesora tiene la razón, este pronombre átono 'LO' reemplaza al complemento directo a alguien  y podría usarse 'le' leísmo aceptado por la RAE si el sujeto es masculino.


----------



## Jerzon

juan082937 said:


> La profesora tuene la razón, este pronombre átono reemplaza al complemento directo a alguien  y podría usarse 'le' leísmo si el sujeto es masculino.



¿Y podría usarse "le" leísmo si el sujeto...? Es un oxímoron o es mi impresión.


----------



## juan082937

Oximorón : *docta ignorancia*, yo creo más que es un permitido leísmo si el género es masculino.


----------



## Jerzon

No lo dije porque el leísmo es el mal uso de "le", y dijiste que si el sujeto es masculino, se puede usar, no le veo nada de antinormativo a aquello.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Si querés usar leísmo. _Le insultó o le llamó gordo._ Está bien.

_insultar_ exige objeto directo, si no querés usar leísmo deberías decir l_o insultó_.

_llamar_ es un verbo especial, en principio demanda objeto directo. Pero el uso vacila mucho según la región.

Es preferible que le pongas el *le* (en lugar de *lo*) a _llamar_ y no a _insultar._


----------



## juan082937

Usar 'le' con sujeto masculino en lugar de 'lo' es un leísmo permitido por la RAE. No sé si te refieres  a esto como oximorón figura retórica : silencio-ensordecedor.


----------



## Xyfobik

En este caso lo correcto es utilizar *le, *lo contrario sería loismo.


Los pronombres *lo* y *la *se utilizan para el complemento directo (CD). Es leísmo utilizar *le* en su lugar en este caso. 

ej: H_e comprado un coche.   _ Lo he comprado Le he comprado
                                                                             He comprado una casa.         La he comprado


El pronombre *le *se utiliza para el complemento indirecto (CI). Utilizar lo en su lugar sería loísmo y usar la sería laísmo

ej: He comprado un coche a Juan. Le he comprado un coche Lo he comprado un coche loísmo
                             He comprado un coche a María.            Le he comprado un coche La he comprado un coche  laísmo



En el caso que propones debes utilizar el pronombre *le, *ya que se refiere a la persona sobre la que recae la acción del verbo, es decir el complemento indirecto. *CD CI*


Yo llamé gordo a Juan
Yo le llamé gordo
Yo se lo llamé


----------



## juan082937

<<<Sé que nadie demandaría *a alguien *que le insultó o le llamó gordo, pero esa mentalidad . . .

DEMANDAR a alguien ( CD) la razón :  porque lo INSULTÓ, a quién linsultó  es el que lo demandó o que lo llamó gordo (CD)

Qué cosa hizo:  lo insultó a quién lo demandó CD
Qué cosa hizo : lo llamó gordo CD.


----------



## Gabriel

I think your teacher made a mistake... twice.

In this case the person that you insulted or called "fat" is a direct object.

In standard Spanish, "lo" is the third person singular masculine direct object pronoun.
However, the use of "le" is also accepted. In the words of the RAE, "Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de "le" en lugar de "lo" en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino". This is called "leísmo"

That said, in many parts of the Spanish speaking world where the "lo" is universally used (say Argentina) many people (including many teachers) will consider the use of "le" for a direct object plain noun, to the point that the rule to know if the object is direct or indirect is to check if it can be replaced by lo or le respectively.

So if you are studying Latin American Sapanish, your teacher might consider it wrong to say "le insultó" AND "le llamó gordo", but not just one of them, because you are either using leísmo or not, but not both.

Not related to the subject, but it could be helpful to know that regardless of whether you use "lo" or "le" for the direct object of the third person singular masculine, "le" is always used for the indirect object of the third person singular both masculine and feminine: "Le di las llaves (a él/ella)"


----------



## Aviador

Xyfobik said:


> En este caso lo correcto es utilizar *le, *lo contrario sería loismo. […]


Yo no estoy de acuerdo y parece que la RAE tampoco:


> *llamar(se).*
> […] se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _*lo*(s)_, _*la*(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana_; a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.
> […]
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​





> *llamar.*
> […]
> *5.* tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en Argentina llaman pollera. Desde aquel día llamaron don Luis a Luisito. Todos *la* llamaban orgullosa._
> […]Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​


Los destacados en negrita en ambas citas son míos.


----------



## Xyfobik

juan082937 said:


> <<<Sé que nadie demandaría *a alguien *que le insultó o le llamó gordo, pero esa mentalidad . . .
> 
> DEMANDAR a alguien ( CD) la razón :  porque lo INSULTÓ, a quién linsultó  es el que lo demandó o que lo llamó gordo (CD)
> 
> Qué cosa hizo:  lo insultó a quién lo demandó CD
> Qué cosa hizo : lo llamó gordo CD.



Estoy de acuerdo con el verbo demandar y el verbo insultar. Demandar a alguien e Insultar a alguien... en ambos casos el sujeto que recibe la acción es CD. Y en el caso de que fuese Llamar a alguien (p ej por telefono) *Lo demandé*, *lo insulté *y *lo llamé*

Pero en el caso de Llamar algo a alguien... la persona que recibe la acción es CI.  *Le llamé gordo*


----------



## Julvenzor

Xyfobik said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el verbo demandar y el verbo insultar. Demandar a alguien e Insultar a alguien... en ambos casos el sujeto que recibe la acción es CD. Y en el caso de que fuese Llamar a alguien (p ej por telefono) *Lo demandé*, *lo insulté *y *lo llamé*
> 
> Pero en el caso de Llamar algo a alguien... la persona que recibe la acción es CI.  *Le llamé gordo*



Sí amigo; pero observe esta aclaración proveniente del DPD:





			
				DPD said:
			
		

> Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_  [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía  con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar  en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s)_ o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s,_ vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, *hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres lo(s), la(s)*, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_  a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa  el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a  un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.



Hay verbos que siguen admitiendo *dobles OD*, lo mismo ocurre con hacer en sentido causativo o enseñar:

-Lo hice caer.
-La enseñé a cantar

El problema evidente es el *leísmo* asociado a los medios de comunicación que están expandiendo esete fenómeno fuera de sus regiones naturales, lo cual considero una falta grave de desconsideración y respeto hacia el resto de los hablantes que siguen con los usos etimológicos. Una persona leísta siempre encontrará mucha mayor dificultad a la hora de usar los clíticos y analizar oraciones.

En referencia estricta al tema, yo, como andaluz, independientemente del destino de dicho ensayo, escribiría: *lo* insulto y *lo* llamó gordo. Tristemente, en muchos doblajes o traducciones de libros se emplean los pronombres como quien echa sal.


Un saludo.


----------



## Xyfobik

Aviador said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo y parece que la RAE tampoco:
> 
> 
> Los destacados en negrita en ambas citas son míos.



Yo en este caso lo entiendo de otra manera. Entiendo que no es lo mismo llamar de una manera a alguien o algo (su nombre u otra forma habitual de llamarlo), y llamar algo (p ej un insulto) en este sentido (en un determidado momento alguien le llama algo a otra persona). Entiendo que en este caso llamar feo es lo mismo que decir feo.
Tal vez esté demasiado acostumbrada al leísmo, pero en este caso me parece que no lo es.


----------



## seRgiOOOOOO

el que ha abierto el hilo se ha perdido hace tiempo ajjajajajaj
no va a entender tantos conceptos, con tanto leismo, loismo, laismo, CD, CI, bla bla bla

pobrecillo xD


----------



## juandiego

Xyfobik said:


> En el caso que propones debes utilizar el pronombre *le, *ya que se refiere a la persona sobre la que recae la acción del verbo, es decir el complemento indirecto.
> *CD CI*
> 1.- Yo llamé gordo a Juan
> 2.- Yo le llamé gordo
> 3.- Yo se lo llamé


Hola Xyfobik.

 Yo creo que ésa es la razón por la que no pocos tienden al _le_ en vez de al _lo_. No obstante, fíjate en una cosa muy importante: _gordo_ difícilmente puede ser objeto directo porque es un adjetivo, no un nombre. La interpretación sintáctica, digamos, estándar de ese _gordo_ es que es un predicativo del objeto directo y éste es la persona (a _Juan =_ OD).

 Ahora bien, entonces, ¿por qué es posible la pronominalización del adjetivo de la construcción 3?; esto debiera ser imposible: un pronombre sólo puede representar a un sintagma nominal y _gordo_ no lo es. ¿O sí, en cierto modo? Yo creo que al menos en parte está nominalizado. Esto me recuerda a lo que he oído denominar _palabras mencionadas_: cuando una palabra no entra en funcionamiento con su auténtico significado sino que sólo se hace referencia a ella (generalmente escritas entre comillas o en cursiva) y así pasan inmediatamente a funcionar como sustantivos; por ejemplo: _Ese "que" está mal colocado en esa frase_; _El calificativo de "gordo" es demasiado para él_.

Por todo ello, también me parece defendible el esquema sintáctico que propones. No sé si habrá por ahí algún gramático que haya defendido esta interpretación al menos como razón por la cual se puede pronominalizar un adjetivo.


----------



## juan082937

JuanDiego :

Llamar gordo a alguiien *no son dos sintagmas nominales,* es una *sola *persona, la gordura es un término que cohabita en la esencia de : SER GORDO, Juan es Gordo.La gordura no existe sola está en la morfologia de la anatomía de un sujeto único.Es, ciertamente, un estado calificativo del sujeto que la sufre en su cuerpo y que nosotros por acá llamamos 'LLANTAS' jajaja.


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> JuanDiego :
> 
> Llamar gordo a alguiien *no son dos sintagmas nominales,* es una *sola *persona, la gordura es un término que cohabita en la esencia de : SER GORDO, Juan es Gordo.La gordura no existe sola está en la morfologia de la anatomía de un sujeto único.Es, ciertamente, un estado calificativo del sujeto que la sufre en su cuerpo y que nosotros por acá llamamos 'LLANTAS' jajaja.


Hola Juan.

Eso no lo niego; ya digo que es más normal considerarlo un predicativo de la persona, que en este caso entra en función de objeto directo. Pero creo que tampoco podemos pasar por alto el fenómeno de pronominalización que admite en estructuras reducidas a clíticos junto al verbo porque esto parece apuntar claramente a que es interpretable como un sintagma nominal sintácticamente hablando.

Igual mañana abro un hilo con esto en el foro de "Sólo Español": es interesante.


----------



## Peterdg

No conozco la teoría, pero es normal que "lo" pueda sustituir a un adjetivo en una construcción atributiva.

A: Es gordo, ¿no?
B: Sí, lo es.

Lo que dice B me parece muy normal.

Lo que es raro en el ejemplo 3 es el uso de ese "se". Normalmente, ese "se" sólo puede ser un sustituto de un "le", un OI.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> No conozco la teoría, pero es normal que "lo" pueda sustituir a un adjetivo en una construcción atributiva.
> 
> A: Es gordo, ¿no?
> B: Sí, lo es.
> 
> Lo que dice B me parece muy normal.
> 
> Lo que es raro en el ejemplo 3 es el uso de ese "se". Normalmente, ese "se" sólo puede ser un sustituto de un "le", un OI.


Hola Peter.

 Cierto, buena contraargumentación; después de todo un predicativo es una construcción atributiva.

No obstante, en la frase _Juan ha dicho gordo_; _gordo_ no está funcionando como un adjetivo, no está complementando a ningún nombre directa o atributivamente, es simplemente una palabra que se menciona y podría haber sido cualquier otra con cualquier otra calificación gramatical (_paz, solamente, porque, vencer_), pero que en cualquier caso no parece funcionar más que como un sustantivo: _Juan ha dicho *eso*_; _Juan *lo* ha dicho_. Es el significado del verbo _decir_ el que habilita a que lo dicho, independientemente de lo que gramaticalmente sea, se pueda considerar como un sustantivo.

La introducción de una persona sobre la que recaiga la acción no parece alterar del todo este fenómeno de sustantivación de lo dicho:
_Juan le dijo cállate; Juan se *lo* dijo_.
_Juan le dijo gordo; Juan se *lo* dijo_.


----------



## Xyfobik

seRgiOOOOOO said:


> el que ha abierto el hilo se ha perdido hace tiempo ajjajajajaj
> no va a entender tantos conceptos, con tanto leismo, loismo, laismo, CD, CI, bla bla bla
> 
> pobrecillo xD



Tienes toda la razón.


----------

